# Sterile Solution in unused carboy?



## English (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey folks, just kind of courious if any of you keep the bleach/water solution in carboy you're not using. I suppose this might not apply to many of you as you're probably always rotating in and out of them. I was just wondering if anyone had done this as a practice and if there would be any "pros or cons" to it.

Thanx, Matt


----------



## cpfan (Mar 12, 2007)

Matt:

A lot of people put sanitizer (metabisulphite) for storage. Many others prefer to store dry. I am one of the dry storage folks. I always clean & sanitize before use anyway.

Steve


----------



## Caplan (Mar 12, 2007)

I also prefer to clean and dry my gear before storing it 'non sealed' to ensure that air can get to it but without dust. I then rinse them well and sanitize when i use them. It's easier to move empty carboys/primary buckets than if they're full of sanitizer but it's what your happy with.


----------



## smurfe (Mar 12, 2007)

Same here. I clean then after use and dry. I clean again and sanitize before use. 

Smurfe


----------

